# "os algarvios passamos" - em causa a concordância verbal



## alFarrob

Este é o contexto:
"É só para avisar que o próximo que diga que os algarvios passamos o dia na cerveja leva já com a imperial nas trombas."

Trata-se duma publicação no facebook em jeito de brincadeira. O autor é algarvio. Claro que poderia escrever "... que diga que nós os algarvios passamos...". 
A minha pergunta é se acham que é aceitável esta construção, omitindo o pronome "nós" e usando o verbo na primeira pessoa do plural para denotar que o autor também se inclui nos algarvios.


----------



## Tony100000

Na minha perspetiva, não.


----------



## visconde

Eu acho. É de praxe, ou era, no Brasil. Soa meio afetado. Coisa de entusiasmo de tribuna.


----------



## englishmania

Não acho aceitável.  Se dissesse "que nós, os algarvios, passamos", tudo bem.


----------



## visconde

Talvez o jeito gramaticalmente correto de se _escrever_ isso sem o "nós" seja separando "os algarvios" com vírgulas e deixando o "nós" oculto, assim:

É só para avisar que o próximo que diga que, os algarvios, passamos o dia na cerveja leva já com a imperial nas trombas.​
Fica até possível transpor o aposto:

É só para avisar que o próximo que diga que passamos, os algarvios, o dia na cerveja leva já com a imperial nas trombas.​


----------



## Tony100000

Para mim, nem com vírgulas nem sem elas.


----------



## pfaa09

englishmania said:


> Não acho aceitável. Se dissesse "que nós, os algarvios, passamos", tudo bem.


Exactamente a minha opinião.


----------



## guihenning

Não tendo a me opor à construção, embora não a utilize e se a utilizasse, estaria o fazendo de forma propositada. Não me parece que me ocorreria naturalmente.
Gramaticalmente, não me parece haver nada que a reprove. A língua portuguesa aceita a elipse dos pronomes pessoais em todos os casos possíveis, que eu me lembre, não me parece que faria sentido fazer caso justamente com este.
Do mesmo modo que se diz “os brasileiros são”, poderíamos, em tese, dizer “os brasileiros somos”. Que tem o pronome “nós” de tão especial que o pronome “eles” não tem?


----------



## alFarrob

guihenning said:


> Não tendo a me opor à construção, embora não a utilize e se a utilizasse, estaria o fazendo de forma propositada. Não me parece que me ocorreria naturalmente.
> Gramaticalmente, não me parece haver nada que a reprove. A língua portuguesa aceita a elipse dos pronomes pessoais em todos os casos possíveis, que eu me lembre, não me parece que faria sentido fazer caso justamente com este.
> Do mesmo modo que se diz “os brasileiros são”, poderíamos, em tese, dizer “os brasileiros somos”. Que tem o pronome “nós” de tão especial que o pronome “eles” não tem?



Na verdade foi feito de forma propositada, fui eu o autor. E tive uma oposição cerrada, por isso mesmo vim colocar a questão aqui. Na minha opinião, eu vejo "os portugueses" como um colectivo, no qual eu me incluo, daí o achar legítimo o uso da 3ª pessoa do plural. É verdade que poderia recorrer a outras formas que não gerassem polémica, mas o que eu quero é mesmo saber se  posso usar esta.


----------



## alFarrob

visconde said:


> Eu acho. É de praxe, ou era, no Brasil. Soa meio afetado. Coisa de entusiasmo de tribuna.



Não entendi bem, desculpe.


----------



## englishmania

guihenning said:


> Do mesmo modo que se diz “os brasileiros são”, poderíamos, em tese, dizer “os brasileiros somos”. Que tem o pronome “nós” de tão especial que o pronome “eles” não tem?



Pode dizer "os brasileiros somos.... nós".

Para mim, "os brasileiros" corresponde a "eles", daí usar a forma verbal "passam".
Se dissesse "os brasileiros e eu" [sou portuguesa], corresponderia a "nós"; assim usaria a forma verbal "passamos".

Não sou dona na verdade, mas seria inaceitável para mim dizer a frase apresentada ou passar por ela sem a corrigir. Poderá haver gente que a diz... mas também há quem diga "a gente vamos"...


----------



## englishmania

Fui pesquisar no site ciberdúvidas.



> Gostaria de receber uma explicação completa sobre a concordância ideológica; está correcta a frase de Machado de Assis:
> "Dizem que os cariocas somos pouco dados aos jardins públicos"?
> Estaria correcto dizer:
> "Portugueses somos um grande povo"?





> Ambas as frases são aceitáveis. Em cada uma delas está subentendido o sujeito *nós*:
> «Dizem que nós, os cariocas, somos pouco dados aos jardins públicos.»
> «Nós, os Portugueses, somos um grande povo.»



Segundo João Carreira Bom, que foi um jornalista e cronista português, esta construção é aceitável.
Eu continuo a achar preferível incluir o pronome "nós". Não acho que esteja claramente subentendido e não soa bem ao meu ouvido.


----------



## alFarrob

englishmania said:


> Fui pesquisar no ciberdúvidas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segundo João Carreira Bom, que foi um jornalista e cronista português, esta construção é aceitável.
> Eu continuo a achar preferível incluir o pronome "nós". Não acho que esteja claramente subentendido e não soa bem ao meu ouvido.



Obrigado pela pesquisa.


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> Pode dizer "os brasileiros somos.... nós".
> Para mim, "os brasileiros" corresponde a "eles", daí usar a forma verbal "passam".
> Se dissesse "os brasileiros e eu" [sou portuguesa], este sujeito corresponderia a "nós"; assim usaria a forma verbal "passamos".
> 
> Não sou dona na verdade, mas seria inaceitável para mim dizer a frase apresentada ou passar por ela sem a corrigir. Poderá haver gente que a diz... mas também há quem diga "a gente vamos"...


Sim, estou de acordo com o raciocínio que propõe, mas gramaticalmente não acho agora um argumento que peremptoriamente o condene. Eu poderia dizer, como disse, que não gosto desse uso porque não me soa bem e porque à grande maioria soa errado, mas não conseguiria apontar um argumento gramatical para desconsiderá-lo por completo, por isso a hesitação em reprová-lo de cara.


----------



## jazyk

É silepse de pessoa: Silepse - Norma Culta
As figuras de linguagem na linguagem do cordel

Nada a objetar. Em espanhol é comuníssimo.


----------



## visconde

alFarrob said:


> Não entendi bem, desculpe.


Desculpe, não me fiz entender. Quis dizer que, tempos atrás, apareciam, com mais frequência, construções como: "os brasileiros somos um povo que..." Hoje é mais raro. Já vi em castelhano também. Associo essa construção a textos que carregam um tom mais ufanista, ou alarmista, ou patriótico, nessa linha, mas pode ser mero acaso.


----------



## alFarrob

visconde said:


> Desculpe, não me fiz entender. Quis dizer que, tempos atrás, apareciam, com mais frequência, construções como: "os brasileiros somos um povo que..." Hoje é mais raro. Já vi em castelhano também. Pessoalmente, associo essa construção a textos que carregam um tom mais ufanista, ou alarmista, ou patriótico, nessa linha, mas pode ser mero acaso.




Obrigado!


----------



## alFarrob

Pela parte que me toca estou esclarecido . 

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## visconde

guihenning said:


> A língua portuguesa aceita a elipse dos pronomes pessoais em todos os casos possíveis, que eu me lembre, não me parece que faria sentido fazer caso justamente com este.


Mas isso pressupõe que se trate de elipse para início de conversa. Eu acho que sim, que é elipse, haja vista o que sugeri acima. Mas você há de concordar que não é óbvio. À primeira vista, o sujeito parece ser "os algarvios" ou "os brasileiros". Mas não é. (Não estou seguro de que seja silepse, como sugerido @jazyk acima, mas talvez seja, não sei.) Por isso me parece melhor usar virgulas para assinalar a elipse.

Elipse e aposto. O aposto determina o significado do que está em elipse, já que "nós" ou o verbo conjugado na primeira do plural é inclusivo ou exclusivo.


----------



## guihenning

Jazyk tem razão, é silepse o nome que se dá e nos dicionários há vários exemplos.
Houaiss:


> Silepse
> 
> *substantivo feminino*
> 1 _estl, gram, ret_ figura pela qual a concordância das palavras na frase se faz logicamente, pelo significado, e não de acordo com as regras da gramática
> 2 _estl_ emprego de um vocábulo ao mesmo tempo no sentido próprio e no figurado (p.ex., _admiravam-na por sua beleza física e de caráter_)
> 
> 
> silepse de gênero _gram_
> aquela em que a concordância não se faz com o gênero gramatical da palavra, mas com o sexo do referente (p.ex., _Vossa Majestade foi magnânimo_)
> 
> silepse de número _gram_
> aquela em que a concordância não se faz com o número gramatical do substantivo, mas sim coma ideia de pluralidade contida no seu semantema (p.ex., _pediu_ _à garotada que não fizessem barulho_)
> 
> silepse de gênero e número _gram_
> aquela em que a concordância não se faz com o gênero e o número gramaticais do substantivo, mas sim com o sexo do referente e a noção de pluralidade contida no semantema (p.ex., _que será de nós, com a bandidagem podendo andar soltos por aí_)
> 
> silepse de pessoa _gram_
> silepse em que a concordância não se faz com a pessoa que está explícita no discurso, mas com uma pessoa que se subentende (p.ex.: _todos os brasileiros sofremos com a crise_ – subentende-se 'todos nós, os brasileiros')


----------

